# Cat sleeps on her back



## crewa2 (Sep 15, 2003)

My 1 year old siamese sleeps on her back about half of the time. Although she looks cute with her 4 feet in the air, I am concerned she could be trying to relieve some kind of pain. She seems fine otherwise. Has anyone else seen this? Thanks for any help


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Usually, when a cat sleeps with her tummy up, it means she is very trusting of you and the environment.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Ben, my cat, sleeps on him back all the time. I guess it's just what they find comfortable!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

cujo sleeps in every postion possible!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I want a kitty cam just so I can see my kitties while I'm at school hehehe.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

3 of my cats sleep on their backs. I think it is so funny to see their little legs in the air. Kitty does it the most--which surprises me because he is the one that is always getting attacked by the girls. :shock:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Only my Sugar sleeps on her back or just lies there on her back wanting someone to play with her belly. I had a dog who did that cause it was hot, but i never seen cats do it either. My other cat, Twinkie, a bit of a scaredy cat will do that also, but not in the middle of the floor of course, always near a wall or near his favorite place, which is near a wall....


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

This is nothign to worry about, almost all my cats do this, its comfertable for them and they dont seem to be showing any signs of pain. If i were u, i would take pictures ^^ :lol: .


----------



## 2cats (Aug 12, 2003)

Can someone tell me what a kitty cam is, and what is it all about?

I saw some others, but nothing was happening.

HELP


----------



## 2cats (Aug 12, 2003)

Well i looked at your website, and still do not understand what it is?

i only see pictures......


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

It is very normal for cats to sleep on their backs, they are exposing their tummies because they trust you. My two boys do the same thing, I really on see male cats do it.


----------

